# 1700 w/ loader



## ckfowler (Nov 19, 2010)

New to the forum though I have been reading for a while. Looking at a Yanmar 1700 2 wd with loader to pull a bush hog on 4 acres and push snow in the drive. (Vs a 1958 ford) Wondering how many hours these deisel engines can handle before needing major repair?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

How many hours is very dependent on good clean air filtering and oil and filter changes. If all done right I don't think thousands of hours would be unreasonable. Don't believe the 1700 has a water pump, works on the anti/siphon theory. If all the system is clean and good they seem to do well.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Fowler! With the diesels, 8,000 to 10,000 hors is not uncommon before a major rebuild, so long as Winston says, they've been maintained. With diesels, slacking on the oil changes is worse than a gasoline engine.


----------



## ckfowler (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. The guy selling says he reads a meter with 113 on it but isn't the first owner so that can't be right. Scheduled to look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, good luck!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

ckfowler said:


> Thanks for the replies. The guy selling says he reads a meter with 113 on it but isn't the first owner so that can't be right. Scheduled to look at it tomorrow.


Some of those meters just start over after a 1000 hours.


----------



## ckfowler (Nov 19, 2010)

Farm grade or auto deisel for these?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Either one.


----------



## ckfowler (Nov 19, 2010)

OK small leaks from the rear hydraulics and axle are probably to be expected and I am not used to the sound of a deisel motor but how much should it knock?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Take a listen to this. These things are known to have the Yammer Hammer. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQAN20fbFP0]YouTube - yanmar ym1700 2 cyl diesel 2x4 compact tractor 8 speed 3 speed pto 3 pt hitch[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's what my Yanmar engine sounds like in my John Deere 990....... [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhIRFeePz5A]YouTube - John Deere 990 Tractor[/ame]


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

As you can tell from tractor beams video the 4 cylinder john deere doesn't bang quite as much as the 2 cylinder 1700. My ym2002 is a 3 cylinder and has a complete different sound than the 2 cylinders.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I love those 3 cylinder engines growl!


----------



## Kd7lmq (Sep 5, 2010)

I am a new owner of a 186D, but have used diesel engines in boats for 40 years. I have delivered sailboats up and down the west coast with the 3 cly engine, and if the owner changes oil at 100 hrs or less, and changes the oil before putting the boat up for winter, have seen them go 12,ooo to 18,000 at times. I don't know how many hours are on my tractor, because the hour meter only goes up to 999 but am not to concerned, when I bought it, the prev owner, had 3 sets of filters, a couple of jugs of Delo 400 and had with a sharpe put the date and hours on the oil filter, same as I have always done on my boat. The fuel filter, only needs to be changed once a year, but I always drain any water out of the bowl before starting the tractor. On the boat I have a Racor filter, that I can see the water, and that makes it more easy. BTW, I keep a set of "ear muffs" on the tractor. I just clip them over the steering wheel, to protect my hearing.


----------



## ckfowler (Nov 19, 2010)

The current owner only had it just over a year but never changed the oil or air filters much less fuel one. The air filter was about 1/3 eaten by mice with loose fluff floating around in there so likely pulled into the system when we started it. He had used it to load salt so the loader fittings are showing corrosion. Just a bit more than I want to risk for $4000. Will keep looking.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ckfowler said:


> The current owner only had it just over a year but never changed the oil or air filters much less fuel one. The air filter was about 1/3 eaten by mice with loose fluff floating around in there so likely pulled into the system when we started it. He had used it to load salt so the loader fittings are showing corrosion. Just a bit more than I want to risk for $4000. Will keep looking.


Very wise choice! You don't want none of that my friend.


----------

